# Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop



## bthight (4. Mai 2018)

*Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Hallo PCGH-Foristen,

neulich habe ich ein Video zu Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpasten in Laptops gesehen.

YouTube

Dort wird aber davon abgeraten den Laptop zu bewegen.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Bewegt sich die WLP, wenn man davon nicht zu viel aufträgt, wirklich?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Grüße Bthight


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Sie ist ab niedriger Temperatur flüssig und leitend, denn wie heißt das Zeug: Flüssigmetall.
Nicht so flüssig wie Quecksilber, aber bei üblichen Temperaturen der CPU ähnlich und auch
ähnlich giftig, insbesondere, wenn Cadmium oder Thalium enthalten ist. Besser sind darum
Flüssigmetalle aus Galliumbasis, das ist ungiftig.


----------



## TheLukay (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie ist ab niedriger Temperatur flüssig und leitend, denn wie heßt das Zeug: flüssigmetell.
> Nicht so flüssig wir Quecksilber, aber bei üblichen Temperaturen der CPU ähnlich und auch
> ähnlich giftig, insbesondere, wenn Cadmium oder Thalium enthalten ist.



Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass dort irgendwo Cadmium oder Thallium enthalten ist. Das ist eigentlich immer  Gallium und zusätzlich  Silber, Zink und Zinn


----------



## bthight (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Ich atme das Zeug ja nicht ein.
Aber besteht die Gefahr des Auslaufens?

Das Gerät um das es geht ist leider etwas zu teuer für Experimente.


----------



## Superwip (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste ist im Normalfall nicht so flüssig wie etwa Quecksilber sondern eher zähflüssig und pastös. Erreicht wird das durch eine Mischung von Flüssigmetall und festen Metallpartikeln zu einer Art Schlamm. Daher muss man auch nicht Angst haben das sie ausrinnt. Gefährlich ist vor allem das Auftragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



Superwip schrieb:


> Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste ist im Normalfall nicht so flüssig wie etwa Quecksilber sondern eher zähflüssig und pastös.


Bei 80°C wohl kaum, oder? Darum geht es.

Flüssigmetalle verdampfen, genau wie Quecksilber verdampft. Darum sind die Dämpfe giftig, wenn das Flüssigmetall giftig ist. Danke für Korrektur, hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung


----------



## micha34 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

"Flüssigmetall" WLP. Hat nichts mit einem bei üblicher Temperatur flüssigen Metall zu tun.
Bei entsprechenden Temperaturen ist aber jedes Metall, "Flüssigmetall".


Das ist lediglich Paste,oft auch WLP auf Silikonbasis in der Metallpartikel eingeknetet sind.
Könnte man sich mit billiger WLP sogar selbst zusammenmischen.
Bei Temperaturen die an Prozessoren entstehen und sei es im Schadensfall,verdampft nichts.Da wird nichtmal etwas Ausgasen.
Wenn man entsprechende Portionen davon isst,dann sammelt sich Schwermetall (Silber, Siedepunkt2210 °C) u.ä, in den Organen an,was einer Schwermetallvergiftung entspricht.

Deshalb,metallhaltige WLP nicht essen! Schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch nicht gut.


----------



## bthight (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Also wird die WLP, wie ich hier lese, sich nicht bewegen. Auch nicht, wenn ich den Laptop transportiere.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Sowas solltest Du NICHT nehmen:
Wärmeleitpaste/-kleber mit Art: eutektische Metalllegierung (Flüssigmetall) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



micha34 schrieb:


> Das ist lediglich Paste,oft auch WLP auf Silikonbasis in der Metallpartikel eingeknetet sind.


Sowas gibt es auch, gefragt wurde nach Flüssigmetallen, dass sind, zumindest wird es behauptet, Eutektische Legierungen, also jene, die den niedrigsten Schmelzpunkt des Dreistoffsystems hat. Das ist eine reine Legierung, da ist kein einziger Partikel Silikon drin ud das wird bei Wärme flüssig. Hat man zu viel genommen und bewegt man den Rechner viel bewegt sich das natürlich mit all den nachteilen:
Was sagt der Hersteller: Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Conductonaut


----------



## IICARUS (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



bthight schrieb:


> Das Gerät um das es geht ist leider etwas zu teuer für Experimente.


Normal läuft das Zeug nicht aus, aber wenn du zu viel drauf machst und durch den Kühler raus gedrückt wird ist dein teureres Experiment Geschichte... 
Um die DIE bzw. Grafikchip sofern Kondensatoren vorhanden sind immer ab isolieren.

Die CPU hat kein Heatspreader so das die Temperatur direkt auf dem Kühler übertragen wird.
Hier macht es nicht so viel aus als bei CPUs die Geköpft werden. Wenns hin kommt um die 5-7 Grad und für diese kleine Verbesserung gehst du auch ein gewisses Risiko ein. Es gab erst vor kurzem hier jemand der sich dadurch CPU und Mainboard geschrottet hat, am ende konnte er alles nochmal kaufen. Muss daher am ende jeder für sich wissen ob es sich Lohnt.

Ich habe nur beim Köpfen meiner CPU Flüssigmetall WLP verwendet, aber zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler habe ich MX-4 verwendet.
Und ganz wichtig!!! Kühler darf nicht aus Alu besteht!!


----------



## micha34 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Gallium ist tatsächlich von physikalischen Verhalten eine Art Quecksilberersatz und ist tatsächlich eine Art "Flüssigmetall"bei geringen Temperaturen.
Die Amalgamisierung mit Alu bleibt aber aus ?

Ein solches Zeugs könnte tatsächlich anfangen zu fliessen und da müsste ich erstmal nach der Leitfähigkeit von Gallium nachgoogeln.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich solches Zeugs überhaupt nicht verwenden.
Der Unterschied zwischen extrem günstigen Pasten auf Silikonbasis (weisse Pasten) und solchen "High Tech" Pasten ist zu gering in der Wärmeleitfähigkeit,als das es sich lohnen würde.

Auch trocknet anständge Silikonpaste auch nach jahrzehnten Verwendung nicht aus. Solche Paste nutze ich bei CPUs und GPUs aus meiner Erfahrung bei Verstärkerreparaturen wo die thermische Belastung deutlich höher ist und nach über 40Jahre Einsatz noch inmmer voll funktionsfähig ist.

Taugt die Gesamtkühlung nichts,reisst Wärmeleitpaste da überhaupt nichts raus.Da muss man anders rangehen.


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Superwip schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, auch bei 80°C.

Ein Beispiel: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, eine der ersten "modernen" Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpasten besteht aus einer flüssigen Legierung aus Gallium, Indium und geringen Mengen Rhodium, Silber, Zink und Wismut sowie festen Partikeln aus Graphit und Kupfer. Bei realistischen Betriebstemperaturen (üblicherweise maximal 105°C) wird das Kupfer zunächst nur in geringem Umfang im Flüssigmetall gelöst, das Graphit gar nicht, die pastöse Konsistenz bleibt somit erhalten.

Und Quecksilber ist nicht nur dadurch das es bei Raumtemperatur unlegiert flüssig ist eine Besonderheit unter den Metallen. Quecksilber hat auch einen vergleichsweise extrem niedrigen Dampfdruck und Siedepunkt und neigt somit viel stärker dazu zu verdampfen als andere Flüssigmetalle, etwa (wie hier) Legierungen auf Galliumbasis. Gallium oder andere hier verwendete Metalle sind auch nicht giftig oder jedenfalls bei weitem nicht so giftig wie Quecksilber.


----------



## bthight (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Die Diskussion hier erinnert mich langsam an meine Werkstofftechnik Vorlesungen aus dem 3. Semester


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Und hast du damals was daraus gelernt? ...


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen, da meist nicht der Wärmeübergang, sondern die Kühlfläche das Problem ist. Da hilft auch die beste WLP recht wenig. 

Ich habe das selbst mal getestet in meinem 400€ Notebook, wo  ganz sicher keine Hochleistungs-WLP verbaut wurde. Mit Kryonaut war das Teil ebenso im Temperaturlimit, nur halt ein paar Sekunden später. Nimm eine Tube Kryonaut, wenn du was verändern willst. Viel bringen tut es aber nicht, vor allem bei Geräten mit gering dimensionierter Kühlung à la Surface und MacBook


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Unterschätzen sollte man die Bedeutung der Wärmeleitpaste im Notebook aber auch nicht. Notebook-CPUs haben keinen Heatspreader, damit ist die Wärmeübergangsfläche zwischen CPU und Kühler kleiner, die Leistungsdichte höher, der Temperaturgradient zwischen Kühler und CPU ist entsprechend höher.

Die Kühler sind zwar üblicherweise auch viel kleiner als PC-CPU-Kühler aber in Relation zur kleineren TDP ist der Unterschied nicht sooo groß und wird durch schnellere Lüfter weiter eingeebnet.

Das in dem im Eingangspost verlinkte Beispiel eines Acer Predator Triton 700 zeigt das es wenigstens bei manchen Laptops sehr viel bringt: In dem Fall satte 20°C weniger und deutlich mehr CPU Leistung indem man so vermeidet das der CPU bei hoher Temperatur seinen Takt reduziert.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Gerade weil kein Heatspreader vorhanden ist muss kein Flüssigmetall verwendet werden, da die Wärme direkt auf dem Kühler übertragen wird.
Mit der Wärmeleitpaste wird eine CPU nicht kühler, da es kein Kühlmittel in diesem Sinn ist. Ohne Heatspreader wird daher Flüssigmetall nicht so viel ausmachen da die Wärme so schon gut übertragen wird. Bei einer CPU die Köpft wird macht es nur soviel aus da zum einem die WLP nicht so gut ist und zwischen Kühler und Die noch der Heatspreader vorhanden ist. Es muss hier daher mehr überwinden bis es auf dem Kühler gelangt.

Natürlich können die Kondensatoren mit Kaptonband isoliert werden damit da nichts passieren kann und dann kann Flüssigmetall WLP vielleicht 5 Grad mehr ausmachen.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Da hat anscheinend jemand nicht viel Ahnung von Wärmeleitung...

Grundsätzlich ist es jedenfalls so das man die Wärmeabfuhr in einem Kühlsystem analog zur Leitung von elektrischem Strom in einem Stromkreis berechnen kann. Temperaturdifferenzen entsprechen hier den Spannungen, die Wärmeleistung einem Wärmestrom. An Wärmewiderständen ergibt sich eine Temperaturdifferenz die proportional zur größe des Wärmewiderstands und dem Wärmestrom (der Abwärmeleistung) ist. Die CPU Temperatur entspricht der Summe der Temperaturdifferenzen an allen Wärmewiderständen zwischen CPU und der "ultimativen Wärmesenke" Luft.

Die Temperaturdifferenz am Übergang zwischen CPU und Kühler ist abhängig vom Produkt aus der Prozessorabwärmeleistung und dem Wärmewiderstand des Übergangs, letzterer ist abhängig von der Wärmeübergangsfläche zwischen CPU und Kühler, der spezifischen Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Wärmeleitpaste und der Schichtdicke der Wärmeleitpaste. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist also letztendlich proportional zur Fläche auf der dieser Übergang stattfindet!

Ein Heatspreader hat die Aufgabe diese Fläche zu vergrößern. Beispiel: Ein Kabylake Quadcore mit GT2 Grafik hat eine Chipfläche von 126mm². Ohne Heatspreader entspricht diese Fläche der Wärmeübergangsfläche. Zum Vergleich: Ein Heatspreader eines Kaby Lake Desktop CPUs hat wenn ich mich nicht irre eine Fläche von knapp 900mm², also eine knapp 7 mal so große Wärmeübergangsfläche. Bei gleicher Abwärmeleistung und gleicher Wärmeleitpaste die gleich gut aufgetragen ist haben wir hier also eine in erster Näherung um den Faktor 7 größere Temperaturdifferenz beim Notebook-CPU. In der Praxis muss man natürlich festhalten das die Temperaturdifferenz alleine aufgrund der geringeren Abwärmeleistung von Notebook-CPUs bei diesen geringer ausfallen wird. Aus einem Faktor 7 wird so eher ein Faktor 3, je nach Beanspruchung. Aber immerhin. Genau in diesem Punkt hat die Wärmeleitpaste jedenfalls eine größere Bedeutung: Denn die Temperaturdifferenz ist schließlich auch abhängig von ihrer spezifischen Wärmeleitfähigkeit und die Möglichkeit eine möglichst dünne Übergangsschicht zu erreichen. Und Flüssigmetall-WLPs sind in dieser Beziehung etwa 3-4 mal besser als die besten konventionellen.

Ergebnis dieser Überlegung: Während bei einem Desktop CPU (einsatz der WLP am Übergang Heatspreader->Kühler) die Differenz zwischen einer guten konventionellen Wärmeleitpaste und einer Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste in der Regel bei lediglich weniger als 2-3°C liegt sind im Notebook durchaus eher 6-10°C zu erwarten. Hat der Notebook-Hersteller bei der Wärmeleitpaste gespart ist vielleicht sogar deutlich mehr drinnen. Selbst 20°C und mehr sind in Einzelfällen nicht unrealistisch. Das Verbesserungspotenzial ist hier weit größer als bei Desktop CPUs und entspricht eher dem Verbesserungspotenzial das durch den Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip und Heatspreader bei einem nicht-verlöteten Heatspreader durch Flüssigmetall oder gar einem Verlöten zu erreichen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ohne Heatspreader entspricht diese Fläche der Wärmeübergangsfläche.


Und wie kommt die Wärme von der CPU in den Heatspreater? Durch wundersame Fernübertragung, oder durch dieselben Mechnismen? Warum wohl übertakten Extremübertakter wie der Bauer ohne Heatspreader und gehen direkt auf die CPU? Und gerade da die verwendete WLP innerhalb der CPU sehr schlecht ist, passiert an der Stelle viel. Aber ich verstehe, wowaruf Du hinaus willst.

Der erste Satz ist meiner Meinung nach unnötig, die beiden folgenden Absätze unterstütze ich vollumfänglich und den letzten Absatz ebenso.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

@Superwip
Trotzdem dient die WLP dazu die Wärme besser übertragen zu können und kleinst Poren zu verschließen.
Die WLP ist daher kein Wundermittel, es wird alleine dadurch nicht kühler wenn der Kühler dazu nicht ausreichend kühlt.

Daher reicht es nicht einfach aus den kleinsten Kühler zu verbauen und dann auf WLP aus Flüssigmetall hoffen.
WLP besonders aus Flüssigmetall leitet die Wärme besser, keine Frage, aber am ende nicht in dem Ausmaß was beim Köpfen durch austauschen der schlechte WLP vorkommt. Beim Köpfen spricht man zwischen 15-20 Grad Verbesserung, was wegfallen würde wenn der HS verlötet wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die WLP ist daher kein Wundermittel, es wird alleine dadurch nicht kühler wenn der Kühler dazu nicht ausreichend kühlt..


Lies es Dir durch und versteh es:
https://www.fh-dortmund.de/de/fb/3/personen/lehr/hahn/medien/Waermetransport.pdf

Graphisch dargestellt wird es hier, Es gibt mehrere Wärmeübertragunsstellen, die man als hintzerienandergeschaltetes Gesamtsystem darstellen kann. Optimiert man eines der Systeme, wird die CPU kühler.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist doch benau dasselbe, wie mit Anziehsachen. Du bist warm (analog zur CPU), die Luft ist kalt, analog der Umgebungsluft um Dich herum. Nun hast Du ein Unterhemd an, das ist der Übergang von der CPU zur Heatpreader, Du hast ein T-shirt an, das ist der Wärmeübergang von Heatspreader zum Kühler und Du hast den dicken Pullover, das ist der Kühler. Was passiert mit deiner Körpertempoerautr, wenn Du anstatt des dicken Unterhemdes ein dpünnes anziehst? Dein Körper wird kälter, genau wie die CPU kälter wird, wenn die WLP eine geringere Temperaturdifferenz benötigt, um die Wärme zu übertragen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Richtig und du bestätigst am ende genau jenes was ich die ganze Zeit versuche näher zu bringen, denn wenn ich bereits ein Unterhemd anhabe da kein HS vorhanden ist bin ich schon von Anfang an kühler so dass ich dann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur abkühlen kann... 

Verstehst was ich meine... beim Intel ist jedoch ein Pulover drauf und durch das Köpfen ziehe ich ein Unterhemd an um kühler zu werden.
Wenn die CPU verlötet ist habe ich ebenfalls schon das Unterhemd an und ich bis bereits kühler.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Der Temperaturgradient an allen Wärmewiderständen im Kühlsystem addiert sich.

Wenn  am Übergang CPU<->Kühler bei einer gegebenen Leistung mit  normaler WLP 3°C abfallen und mit Flüssigmetall nur 1°C dann ist das auf  jedem Temperaturniveau so, unabhängig vom Rest des Kühlsystems. Egal ob  das jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 37°C und 40°C bei einer guten WaKü  ist oder der der Unterschied zwischen 100°C und 103°C bei einem  unterdimensionierten Luftkühler. Und wenn am Übergang 20°C abfallen dann  ist auch das unabhängig vom Temperaturniveau, das kann ein Unterschied  zwischen 40°C und 60°C sein oder auch zwischen 80°C und 100°C. Letzteres  ist natürlich ebenso entscheidender wie in Notebooks eher  anzutreffen...



> Und wie kommt die Wärme von der CPU in den Heatspreater?



Das  spielt aus genannten Gründen überhaupt keine Rolle für die Bedeutung  des Wärmeübergangs CPU->Kühler. Am Ende muss die Temperaturdifferenz  Chip->Heatspreader und die Temperaturdifferenz  Heatspreader->Kühler addiert werden.



> Warum wohl übertakten Extremübertakter wie der Bauer ohne Heatspreader und gehen direkt auf die CPU?



Ein  Heatspreader verbessert die Kühlung vor allem dann wenn der  Wärmeübergang zwischen Chip und Heatspreader wesentlich besser ist als  das mit dem Einsatz einer konventionellen Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Chip  und Kühler möglich wäre. Denn dann kann die Summe aus dem  Wärmewiderstand zwischen Chip und Heatspreader sowie Heatspreader und  Kühler (deutlich) kleiner sein als der Wärmewiderstand zwischen Chip und  Kühler bei einer direkten Montage des Kühlers auf dem Chip.

Erreicht werden kann das in der Praxis durch ein Verlöten des Heatspreaders auf dem Chip.

Es  gibt bekanntlich CPUs (etwa neuere Intel CPUs) bei denen der  Heatspreader nicht verlötet ist sondern nur "aufgelegt", dann kann die  Kühlung tatsächlich verbessert werden indem der Heatspreader entfernt  und der Kühler direkt auf dem CPU montiert wird. Ein nicht verlöteter  Hearspreader ist in der Praxis eher kontraproduktiv.

Unabhängig  davon gilt: Bei einem CPU ohne Heatspreader ist die Bedeutung der  Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und Kühler für die Kühlung größer als bei  einem CPU mit Heatspreader. Bei einem CPU mit nicht-verlötetem  Heatspreader ist zudem die Wärmeleitpaste zwischen CPU und  Heatspreader prinzipiell von größerer Bedeutung als die Wärmeleitpaste  zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler. Aufgrund der Flächenverhältnisse, der  Wärmewiderstand ist ja eben immer zur Fläche proportional.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*



bthight schrieb:


> Ich atme das Zeug ja nicht ein.
> Aber besteht die Gefahr des Auslaufens?
> 
> Das Gerät um das es geht ist leider etwas zu teuer für Experimente.



Die Oberflächenspannung von Flüssigmetall ist so hoch, dass selbst ein Tropfen vom doppelten der benötigten Menge normalerweise am Kühler hängen bleiben würde. Und damit sich der bildet, muss man wenigstens um Faktor fünf überdimensionieren – ein leichter Überschuss bildet einfach nur einen sehr dünnen, gut anhaftenden Film in der Ecke zwischen Kühlerboden und Silizium-Chip. Gegen den Einsatz speziell in Laptops sprechen wenn dann die oft verlöteten CPUs. Ein Destkop-Exemplar nimmt man heraus und arbeitet gut zugänglich ohne empfindliche Teile in der Nähe auf dem Schreibtisch. Bei einer Laptop-CPU hat man zwangsläufig eine große Zahl empfindlicher Bauteile in der Nachbarschaft – ein Tropfen, der sich beim Auftragen verselbstständigt, kann hier großen Schaden anrichten. Genau wie bei Grafikkarten kann man dies aber durch sorgfältige Arbeitsweise vermeiden.




Superwip schrieb:


> Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpaste ist im Normalfall nicht so flüssig wie etwa Quecksilber sondern eher zähflüssig und pastös. Erreicht wird das durch eine Mischung von Flüssigmetall und festen Metallpartikeln zu einer Art Schlamm. Daher muss man auch nicht Angst haben das sie ausrinnt. Gefährlich ist vor allem das Auftragen.



Dies gilt meinem Wissen nach nur für Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra. Die klassischen Flüssigmetalle sind dünnflüssig, bleiben aber trotzdem zwischen Kühler und zu kühlendem Objekt.




micha34 schrieb:


> "Flüssigmetall" WLP. Hat nichts mit einem bei üblicher Temperatur flüssigen Metall zu tun.
> Bei entsprechenden Temperaturen ist aber jedes Metall, "Flüssigmetall".
> 
> 
> ...



Du beschreibst herkömmliche Wärmeleitpasten, die leitende Partikel in (typischerweise) Silikonöl suspendieren und dann eben als Paste vorliegen. Flüssigmetall dagegen trägt seinen Namen zu Recht und beschreibt Metalllegierungen, die bei Raumtemperatur flüssig sind. Es gibt (s.o.) Varianten, die zwecks besserer Verarbeitung zusätzlich Partikel enthalten, aber in der Grundform sind keine Feststoffe beteiligt und die Wärmeleitung erfolgt direkt in der Flüssigkeit.


----------



## bthight (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Die Flüssigmetall-WLP sowie das nicht leitende Pendant von Thermal Grizzly  habe ich bestellt. Sowie Wärmeleitpads.

Ziel ist es den wärmeleitkoeffizienten zu erhöhen und den Wärmedurchgang an das Alugehäuse herzustellen.
Luft isoliert leider sehr gut.
Auf den Heatspreader kommt nochmal das Pad damit der Kontakt an das Gehäuse hergestellt wird.


----------



## bthight (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Ein kleines Update:

1. Das Öffnen des MacBooks ist eine kleine Wissenschaft für sich oder auch "einfach nur *******".
2. Eine Schraube im Macbook, die Schraube die das LogicBoard hält, lässt sich nicht lösen. Der Torx 3 Bit dreht durch. Pentalobe und Torx 4 passen nicht rein.

Die Garantie, die noch bis Oktober geht ist jetzt sowieso futsch.

Die Frage ist jetzt bloß, wie man diese Schraube löst, und woher man eine neue bekommt?


----------



## Kaioshin86 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall WLP im Laptop*

Ich habe ein Clevo Notebook mit GTX 1080,I7 8700k,16GB ddr4 2666 und sowohl GPU als auch CPU mit Flüssigmetall versehen. Wichtig ist nur,dass man empfindliche Bauteile,wie die Kondensatoren um die GPU oder Kontakte auf PCB der CPU mit Nagellack abisoliert,damit auch beim Auslaufen des Flüssigmetalls,es zu keiner Zeit zu einem Kurzschluss kommen kann. Deshalb empfehle ich auch nur soviel Flüssigmetall zu nehmen,wie nötig. Zusätzlich kann man auch die restlichen Komponenten auf dem Mainboard mit Silikonspray einpinseln! Mein Laptop läuft so schön ein Jahr ohne Probleme und wird viel bewegt!


----------

